# Global Netcom unter "neuer" Führung...



## OskarMaria (22 September 2004)

Da sich der bisherige Geschäftsführer "S." von Global Netkom momentan im staatlich verordneten Urlaub befindet, hat eines der führenden deutschen Unternehmen im Bereich der Mehrwertnummern eine "neue" Leitung verpasst bekommen.

Der unter dem Alias Consiliere netzbekannte Frank D. ist jetzt wieder an alter Wirkungsstätte federführend, wie aus einem heute erhaltenen Rundschreiben hervorgeht. Dazu gibt es noch einen "technischen" Direktor, der auf den selben Vornamen hört. 

Völlig beruhigend  für die verunsicherten Webmaster wäre auch die Tatsache, dass man pünktlich an die Kunden ausgezahlt habe. 

OskarMaria


----------



## News (22 September 2004)

Die Verabschiedung des alten Geschäftsführers fällt etwas dürftig aus. Keine Worte des Dankes, nicht einmal eine Erwähnung.
Nur die Beförderung seines Nachfolgers ist erwähnt. 
Always look on the bright side of life...


----------



## Aaron (22 September 2004)

..


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Geschäftsleben ist keine Peepshow.


Interessant  dieser Zusammenhang und Assoziation    

cp


----------



## News (22 September 2004)

Was bedeutet das eigentlich für die GN-Dialer?
Dort steht schließlich noch überall Geschäftsführer S. in den Einträgen der RegTP.
Ändert die auf Wunsch schnell mal die Einträge - oder muss das alles neu registriert werden?


----------



## dvill (22 September 2004)

Aaron schrieb:


> nicht mehr schreibt,[/url]]Man muss ja nicht alles öffentlich veranstalten.
> Geschäftsleben ist keine Peepshow.


Die Liste dessen, was man nicht muss, ist lang (s.o.).

Man darf aber das öffentlich Gesagte interpretieren, und das nicht Gesagte ebenso.

Aus dem Dunstkreis des nun Einsitzenden hört man nicht viel Gutes. Die Behandlung wie bei einer heißen Kartoffel nach wenigen Tagen zeugt von wenig Zuversicht, dass das verdiente Organ der Rechtspflege bald wieder zurück an die alten Tätigkeiten kehren wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (22 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Dunstkreis des nun Einsitzenden hört man nicht viel Gutes. Die Behandlung wie bei einer heißen Kartoffel nach wenigen Tagen zeugt von wenig Zuversicht, dass das verdiente Organ der Rechtspflege bald wieder zurück an die alten Tätigkeiten kehren wird.


:thumb:
Der Anwärter-Titel "_design. Forums-Poet_" ist dir hiermit verliehen - was für ein herrlicher Satz!!
:respekt:


----------



## Aaron (22 September 2004)

Si tacuisses, philosophus fuisses - mansisses

btw.
Natürlich ändern die den Namen. War bei mir auch notwendig, als sich unsere Rechtsform geändert hat. Dauert aber seine Zeit.


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Si tacuisses, philosophus fuisses - mansisses.


 .. und jetzt richtig: "Si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses. " 

 und den dazu passenden  Link 

oder um es mit Dieter Nuhr zu sagen:  *"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten!"* Deutsch ist einfacher als Latein.


----------



## Aaron (22 September 2004)

..


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> oder um es mit Dieter Nuhr zu sagen:  *"Wenn man keine Ahnung
> hat, einfach mal Fresse halten!"* Deutsch ist einfacher als Latein.



schade das Orginalzitat zum Anhören gibts zur Zeit nicht mehr 

http://www.nuhr.de/nochwas/hoeren.php

cp


----------



## dvill (22 September 2004)

Aaron schrieb:


> nicht mehr schreibt,[/url]] Ja... ist auch schon ein paar Jahre her mit dem Latein-Unterricht...
> 
> Wie peinlich.


Das ist immerhin zutreffend!

Man hätte wohl besser bei den einschlägigen Dialerangeboten nachgeschlagen, um sicher zu gehen ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2004)

Der Spruch von Dieter Nuhr wird leider immer sehr verkürzt zitiert:
Hier das vollständige Zitat:



> *Viele Menschen verstehen das Prinzip der Meinungsfreiheit falsch.
> 
> Man darf eine eigene Meinung haben, man  muss aber nicht!
> 
> Also, wenn man keine Ahnung hast, einfach mal Fresse halten!*



 :dafuer:  :thumb:


----------



## Aaron (22 September 2004)

Ja, wirklich sehr schade das mit der Datei - zumal man sie ja auch, sofern man weniger als 2 Wochen Internet besitzt - auch noch nie gehört hat.

Aber sehr lustig, wie ihr hier vorgeht.


----------



## Heiko (22 September 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sehr lustig, wie ihr hier vorgeht.


-vv
Oder auch: wie meinen?


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sehr lustig, wie ihr hier vorgeht.



Es scheint dich ja doch immer wieder hierher zu ziehen.

Warum nur ?  Wanderprediger oder leichter Hang zu SM ? 

cp


----------



## Heiko (22 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Aaron schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin in der Tat froh, dass hier nicht alle ins gleiche Horn stoßen. Wäre auch totlangweilig.
Aber ich würde schon zu gerne wissen, was er meint.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 September 2004)

@Aaron (falls noch mal hier, sonst für alle):

*Nuhr nach vorn* heißt die CD, auf der das Zitat zu hören ist (gab's bis letzte Woche bei ftp-welt.com, jetzt aber immer noch bei Amazon etc. - bitte für Bestellungen im Interesse dieses Forums diesen Link benutzen).


----------



## Aaron (26 September 2004)

..


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

Das Ahörnchen schrieb:
			
		

> Womöglich bin ich aber auch nur nicht so abgehärtet, im Dialercenter geht es nämlich sehr viel liebevoller zu  8)


Ja und, was hat Mutti immer gesagt?


----------



## Der Jurist (26 September 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Darauf folgte die Resonanz von "Der Jurist":
> 
> ...


Ach Aaron, dass Du mit der lateinischen Sprach auf Kriegsfuß stehst, ist lässlich. Dass Du aber mit Deiner Art mich zu zitieren, das Zitat verdrehst, ist einfach ärgerlich. Als nochmal für alle zum Nachlesen:

Das war das erste Posting von dvill:


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Aaron schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nicht mehr schreibt,[/url]]Man muss ja nicht alles öffentlich veranstalten.
> ...



Darauf ein Sprachkenner: 


			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Si tacuisses, philosophus fuisses - mansisses
> btw.
> Natürlich ändern die den Namen. War bei mir auch notwendig, als sich unsere Rechtsform geändert hat. Dauert aber seine Zeit.



Und dann das Posting aus dem nur Teile zitiert werden:


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Aaron schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ging um Sprachkenntnisse, was der eingefügte Link zu einem Comic auch unmissverständlich verdeutlicht, und nicht um die RegTP, weshalb ich zum Fresse-halten geraten habe und weiter rate. Diese Empfehlung dehne ich jetzt aufs Zitieren aus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2004)

Aaron, was hast Du denn eigentlich mit werbefrei vor?
http://dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=680
???


----------



## technofreak (27 September 2004)

> E-Mail Spam &  Dialer
> 
> Blockiert Spam-Mails und jede andere Mail-Werbung.
> *Zudem ist es sicherer Schutz gegen Dialer.*



wenn er das schon für nötig hält, späte Einsicht aber immerhin  

ach, er testet noch  , das wird schon wieder, kleine  Korrekturen nicht ausgeschlossen ....


----------



## scrat007 (27 September 2004)

Ich Frage mich wie das funktionieren sollte, den vollkommen Schutz gibt es nicht bis jetzt oder Täusche ich mich? Für mich ist das Angebot eher zweifelhaft, kann mich aber irren.


----------

